# Danfoss FC301 3Wörter, Freigabe, Drehzahl, Rampe



## SPS_Irmler (5 April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem, ich möchte mit relativ einfachen Mitteln einen Danfoss FC301 über Profibus ansprechen und habe die DA02040A.GSD datei in der Step7 Hardware konfiguriert. PPO 3Word consistent und Adressiert auf 256 sowohl E als auch A Adressen.

Kann ich dem Umrichter wie beim SEW Movidrive 61 drei Worte schicken die die drei Faktoren Freigabe/Drehzahl/Rampe in den Umrichter schreiben?  Habe vom VLT noch ein FC gehabt, mit welchem sich der 301 aber nicht ansprechen lässt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Bösertom (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

ja kann man ich habe gerade einen FC301 bei dem ich das Steuerwort, die Drehzahl in Prozent und die Rampenzeit Auf in sekunden schreibe.

Ich habe in der HW PRO Type 4 Module (4 zusätzliche Worte nach Steuerwort und Sollwert),  gewählt. 
Das wär dann wahrscheinlich PAB und PEB 256 - 267  ( 6 Worte  insges. - 12 Byte - Steuerw.+ Sollwert oder Zustandsw.+Istwert sind immer fest  )​ Also können die zus. 4 Worte frei belegt  werden.​ Parametrierung im FU in Par. 9-15 PCD schreiben ( ist das  gleiche wie PEW und PAW nur im Umrichter ) und stellen​ dort den Array [2] = die Funktion 3-41 Rampenzeit "Auf" ein.  Ab diesem Zeitpunkt können die Werte aus der SPS auf PAW 260-261 übertragen  werden.
 3-41 - Rampenzeit auf 1 - Konvertierungsindex -2 ( also muß ich für 10 sekunden  eine 1000 übertragen ), Uint32...........---------> 32 = Doppelwort = zwei Worte  in den Arrys belegen in 9-15 [2] + [3] beide gleicher Parameter  3-41.​​
Bei mir auf meiner Test Labor Anlage funktonierte dies.

Gruß Tom


----------



## SPS_Irmler (7 April 2011)

*Bahnhof*

Also gut, Rampe Sollwert... geht klar! Aber wie bekomme ich den Motor im STW gestartet(Freigabe)... Beim SEW MDX61B ist das erste wort mit einer 6 zu beschreiben um eine Softwarefreigabe zu bekommen???

Das würde bei SEW so aussehen

PAW 256 = 0:gesperrt oder 6:Freigabe
PAW 258 = Integerwert Drehzahl (Faktor 5)
PAW 260 = Integerwert Rampe im ms

ich würde mir wünschen , wenn das bei dem Danfoss auch gehen würde!

Blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2011)

SPS_Irmler schrieb:


> Also gut, Rampe Sollwert... geht klar! Aber wie bekomme ich den Motor im STW gestartet(Freigabe)... Beim SEW MDX61B ist das erste wort mit einer 6 zu beschreiben um eine Softwarefreigabe zu bekommen???
> 
> Das würde bei SEW so aussehen
> 
> ...



Hast du dir denn mal die einzelnen PPO Typen angeschaut?

PPO3 hat nur Steuerwort/Hauptsollwert und Statuswort/Hauptistwert.
Wie willst du da noch rampen schicken.

Bei Danfoss gibt es eine schöne Beschreibung, wie Steuerwort und Statuswort aufgebaut sind.
Lad dir die mal runter. du musst nur noch die einzelnen bits beschalten bzw. auswerten und schon läuft die kiste


----------



## SPS_Irmler (8 April 2011)

*Läuft*

Ja also... es gibt ja bei dem Teil so viele Untermenüs und Parameter das man sich erstmal ne Woche Urlaub nimmt und die Dinger studiert... Das Steuerwort ist schnell erstellt, es gibt nur mehrere Profile . Und das der HSW addiert wird und man mindestens einen variabelen Steuerwert aus dem Bus definieren muss , muss man auch herausfinden. 

Naja, funktionieren tut es nun, und das sogar gut. Bin halt von SEW einfachere Wege gewohnt. Aber durch eine gute Erklärung von der Firma EAT (Danfoss Vertrieb/Wallenhorst) hat das  nun schnell geklappt. 

Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------

